# Biscuit at 3 months fetching a frisbee!!!



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good fetch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Very good job!


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay Biscuit!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Biscuit-what a cutie.

I embedded the video for you, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

How did you get one to fetch and the other dog to do happy rolls at the same time?


----------



## EmAndDan (Jul 26, 2013)

The rolling dog is Mauston... he is, uh... kinda special. LOL


----------

